# New Problem for Point Fishermen..



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Went down to the point this morning to try to make the tide.. When I got there,I was greeted by water up against the duneline. Did see one Ranger make it through,kinda scary,guess he didn't care if he lost that truck or not.. These trucks in this pic,chickened out as well,or stayed till the tide dropped..


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

It is pretty amazing on how much of that part of the beach is gone.. Have you O'l farts seen the any part of the beach rebuild itself? The few short years I have been coming down there that part of the beach was very wide.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sleepyhead said:


> It is pretty amazing on how much of that part of the beach is gone.. Have you O'l farts seen the any part of the beach rebuild itself? The few short years I have been coming down there that part of the beach was very wide.


 I have seen the beach rebuild itself from time to time in different places,but through the yrs,there is more take than give,especially on n beaches...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> there is more take than give,especially on n beaches..


I agree 100 %.In the 50s.60s,and 70s you had to walk a couple hundred yards or so to wade and surf fish the Grandstrand.Now,you can stand in hotel/motel parking lots and actually fish at high tide and in some places at low tide.The narrowing of the north beaches,just in the last decade,is alarming.

With all this global warming,with third world countries having no industrial emission standards,and with the polar ice caps continuing to melt,I look for beach access,whether by foot or vehicle,to dwindle rapidly.Intelligent and creative minds,which also have political influence,need to act fast.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Will you be able to access the point from the back road?? It will interesting to see what that spot will look like next fall.. Maybe the point will be a small island???


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's the thing about barrier islands--they move. I don't think any of us can second guess what a given beach might look like in 10 years, especially a place as unstable as the Point.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree with both FH and SF

I agree that global warming will catch up with us and I feel that since this is a barrier Island ..it's hard to say wehter it will or will not be massively affected..

myself and DD see a lot of changes by the week..sometimes the beach is long and wide..the next week it's short and narrow...depends on wind and current pushing the sand around..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> Fish Militia: myself and DD see a lot of changes by the week..sometimes the beach is long and wide..the next week it's short and narrow...depends on wind and current pushing the sand around..


 That's where IMO those "Big Skyscrapers" they keep on building, have an impact, as well as "Global Warming"..


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Full Moon, wish I was there.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

If ya look @ the attached link it has an animation of the point from the days of Lincon to present. As you will see not much has changed in 150 years, if anything there is more of a Point than ever before. 

Here is the link..
http://www.wetmaap.org/Cape_Hatteras/ch_shoreline_change_motion.html

Also is a pick on the Point area 1961 Awesome..
http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5216&highlight=brown+aycock


JAM


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

awesome


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Jam*

Looks from the photo that everything is headed due west..


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Jam nice look out there,, it is defently known where all the sand has moved 2 been to the point many times and it never looks the same


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*point change*

nice animation.
shows how area that you can't get through on high tide now, and north of point has really gone away over the years.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

funny thing the NPS wants everything to be all natural but let ppl rebuild and renourish the beach...I for one, even if it meant camping or staying off the island and using 4wd to get up and down the island, would like to see what it would be like if no beach nourishment would occur...I think mother nature knows whats best for her beaches and does the best she can but people keep putting it back.... Love the OBX but...."Everyone then who hears these words of mine and does them will be like a wise man who built his house on the rock. And the rain fell, and the floods came, and the winds blew and beat on that house, but it did not fall, because it had been founded on the rock. And everyone who hears these words of mine and does not do them will be like a foolish man who built his house on the sand. And the rain fell, and the floods came, and the winds blew and beat against that house, and it fell, and great was the fall of it. (Matthew 7:24-27)...

Dont wish destruction on anybody down there (kenny, rob, JAM) but would love to see how mother nature would have changed things without intervention of man and beach nourishment and dredging and all....just to be able to see the awesome power of the currents and the winds that we cant tame.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I know it will sound very strange but Man building things is a natural part of this planet.
Just a few things I have learned over the years is there are more trees now than there was when the first white man stepped foot on this soil, I know some are going nuts saying I am crazy but think about it folks. When lighting struck a forrest back 500 years ago who put it out? No one, it burned till it was gone, nowdays it a fire burns 1,000 trees people are calling out the military.
When Mount Saint Helens blew it put more debris into the atmosphere and ozone layer creating a larger hole than man had ever made with all the hair spray, AC coolent and even Cow gas and nature filled the hole in time.
What happens when after a hard rain storm creates a small wash in the middle of your yard? Do ya go
A- "Wow thats a natural act and I cant touch it"
B-"I better call the goverment in to study this" or
C-"get a friggen shovel and fill that sucker in till it rains hard again"

I am not saying man dumping chemicals into the water is natural but man building and repairing what he has built has gone on since the stone age and if that aint natural then what is. If ya want Natural then ya better get some leaves and go sit behind the tree to wipe with.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Shooter said:


> If ya want Natural then ya better get some leaves and go sit behind the tree to wipe with.


That's got to be the quote of the day. Well said Shooter!!!!


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

When I was down two weeks ago, it could be possible to access the point from the south side since where the markers are there has been about 100 feet of sand built up from where the markers use to be right agin the water. If it's still the same and NPS would remove a few "no orv markers" and slide back a couple of bird markers, you could make a pass to the point when you can't make it on the north end.
From an arial photo I have from Sept. 05 








and my visits in Dec. and Jan. it looks as though mother nature is takin' from the north and dumpin it on the south. the point seems to be pushin to a hook shape creating half cuts on the back side with extended bars from the beach, stair stepping till they diminish as you follow the hook around the south side. So, in time, it may shape out to be something of the point of old where it was more of a 90 degree turn rather than a danglin man noodle as it is today. 
Though I guess this all depends on how many canes plow thru the south side this upcoming season.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Excellent photo Tuck.I meant to send you an email or PM last week 'cause I was in Martinsville all day on Monday.Usually up there with the hillbillies and Hot Rod ******** all day at least once a month.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

flathead said:


> Excellent photo Tuck.I meant to send you an email or PM last week 'cause I was in Martinsville all day on Monday.Usually up there with the hillbillies and Hot Rod ******** all day at least once a month.


You got 'at right, bo. Gotta watch 'em air ditch jumpin shine runners round these parts. They'll slap a quick black doughnut up agin ya in a flat out second tryin' to squez twixxed you and the gard rail on a hair pin. They don't care.
Holler at me next time ya round. We'll run to the Ryans and stuff ourselves at the "all you can hide" bar. Nice vittles. Talk some fishin', nascar...chit like at air, eyeite.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Tuck*

From the pics that Jam posted,I'd say the "whole deal" is moving west.. I'd agree with the acess from the south,except for the spot just as you reach the hook. Last time I was there,which has been a while,at certian tides it was impassable.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

as a matter of fact shooter i do sheitte in the woods...have you forgotten what line of work im in lol.........nah shooter i aint no tree hugger but im just a human with a little taste of brutality in. weather fascinates the hell out of me. As for a rainstorm creatin a wash in the yard...that less grass to mow  ......Kinda like them tornader chasers....cept im skeert of them lol. OH and about fires burning and all....Im all for every man for his self and let the damn thing burn.....shooter fire sepression is what has created fire problems today. 100s of yrs ago a fire did burn for days and burn thousands of acres with nobody to stop it, but fires burned more frequently then, thus leaving less fuel build up for a monsterous wildfire like we get today. A fire back then wasnt NEARLY as intense as fires today and wouldnt kill that many trees like they do today. When ya wanna talk fire, ya got my # gimme a call...I know my junk when it comes to fires. As for standing timber, Im not sure where you got ur numbers from and what date they were taken in but yes at one point in time there were less trees than today, but that was when the east coast was a majorly rich timber source and then everybody went to farming. Im no tree hugger by no means, I hunt and fish and burn fossil fuels just like anybody else...Heck my job is a wetland delineation...for those that dont know what that is...we flag and GPS wetlands and try to get a jurisdictional determination from the USACE to make them as SMALL as possible that way ppl can build on them and fill em in. 

No granola here just think itd be perdy cool to see the changes over 15 or more years to a beach where people dont renourish it....then after that put all the houses you want up there  I just wanna see how much it really does change....dont jump me before ya know me lol

Excuse me I shoulda said 'without man's intervention' lol


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> From the pics that Jam posted,I'd say the "whole deal" is moving west.. I'd agree with the acess from the south,except for the spot just as you reach the hook. Last time I was there,which has been a while,at certian tides it was impassable.


Very true on all points there Kenny. I tend to support the thought that the westward movement has everything to do with the installation of the jettys up the beach many moons ago. They shoulda moved the house back then instead of stopin all the sand from comin down the beach. But hey, whatcha gonna do about it now. Give it some time and luck. Things always shiftin. Maybe by this time next year it will wide open on the south end. The interdunal pass along the north side that dagobx has talked about elsewhere seems to be the ideal breach for a somewhat stable access.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> The interdunal pass along the north side that dagobx has talked about elsewhere seems to be the ideal breach for a somewhat stable access.


 It's all dependent upon where bird stakes are posted,hopefully the new super will lend to compromise.. 

Treed,ya ever been to Va Beach? How bout close to 40yrs ago? I used to surf a lot back then,there were plenty of bars and sloughs in that beach. They used to catch a number of drummies off the "Steel and Wooden" piers back then.. If you look at that beach today with boardwalks,skyscrapers,and beach renurishment,that would be one of the most prime examples of what *not to do with a beach,IMHO...*


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Treed,ya ever been to Va Beach? How bout close to 40yrs ago? I used to surf a lot back then,there were plenty of bars and sloughs in that beach. They used to catch a number of drummies off the "Steel and Wooden" piers back then.. If you look at that beach today with boardwalks,skyscrapers,and beach renurishment,that would be one of the most prime examples of what *not to do with a beach,IMHO...*


Ever thought about why there is a cut zone just behind the rock in the river? Dirt all piled up on the current side makin' a long gentle rize towards the crown then breaks hard where the current dies. Eddie side is void till you reach the bottom of the stone, which is flush to the contour of the stream bed, long and flat. Now think of all those houses linin' the beach as big ole stones.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Tuck said:


> Ever thought about why there is a cut zone just behind the rock in the river? Dirt all piled up on the current side makin' a long gentle rize towards the crown then breaks hard where the current dies. Eddie side is void till you reach the bottom of the stone, which is flush to the contour of the stream bed, long and flat. Now think of all those houses linin' the beach as big ole stones.


 That's what I be talking about..


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now Treed, ya ought to know me by now I don't ever jump anyones arse *got bad knees ya know and cant jump to high* and I do love to see old pic's and see how things have changed over the years *makes me feel less old* Saw a pic the other day of before they built the Hampton Roads bridge tunnel there was a ferry crossing. Wonder if an old FHB ever put a rod rack on a Model T Ford and jumped the ferry  .

Now if we could talk Kenny into catchn one of them swamp gators and putting it over by the point we wouldn't have to worry about bird closings, heard somewhere gators love Plover


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> Shooter: Now if we could talk Kenny into catchn one of them swamp gators and putting it over by the point we wouldn't have to worry about bird closings, heard somewhere gators love Plover



One of those gators was layin on a log everyday in the summertime. Steve from Roost told me about him,cause it ain't but about 100yrds from his house. Meant ta take Tater down there so he could see one first hand,but never got the chance.. As a youngen,my grandmother and grandfather were carekeepers for a big time hunt club in NC,Camp Bryan in Havlock. That place was slam full of gators! As a youngen I saw them all the time and fished close to them all the time,even swam with them sunnin themselves on the other bank.. BUT,that was when I was a youngen. National Geographic went there one time to trap them for some article they did. They had one about 6',even though the hunt club had a pic of a 14'er .. They had this gator hogtied and lassoed and put a 2x4 next to his mouth. When he cracked that thing in half it sounded like a shotgun.. If'n you want that dern gator trapped,*and you feel froggie,then LEEP!!*


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> They had one about 6',even though the hunt club had a pic of a 14'er .. They had this gator hogtied and lassoed and put a 2x4 next to his mouth. When he cracked that thing in half it sounded like a shotgun.. If'n you want that dern gator trapped,*and you feel froggie,then LEEP!!*


8/0 penn spooled with about 200lb braid sittin in a fightin chair mounte don the back of the truck, boat rod, whole chicken, 15ft 1/4" cable leader and a 25/0 (if they make such ) sounds like a good time to me...until it comes time to reclaim the hook maybe thats what a .44mag and drinkin is for


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Drumdum said:


> One of those gators was layin on a log everyday in the summertime. Steve from Roost told me about him,cause it ain't but about 100yrds from his house. Meant ta take Tater down there so he could see one first hand,but never got the chance.. As a youngen,my grandmother and grandfather were carekeepers for a big time hunt club in NC,Camp Bryan in Havlock. That place was slam full of gators! As a youngen I saw them all the time and fished close to them all the time,even swam with them sunnin themselves on the other bank.. BUT,that was when I was a youngen. National Geographic went there one time to trap them for some article they did. They had one about 6',even though the hunt club had a pic of a 14'er .. They had this gator hogtied and lassoed and put a 2x4 next to his mouth. When he cracked that thing in half it sounded like a shotgun.. If'n you want that dern gator trapped,*and you feel froggie,then LEEP!!*



THem guys from NG did not know what they were doing. You just Duct Tape the Gators mouth closed. Never put anything in that mouth you might want back cuss you ain''t gettin' it back!!!!!


OH by they way those islands will move in and out as they have been doing for thousands of years. 

Kenny they messed up VA Beach bad !!!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> If'n you want that dern gator trapped,*and you feel froggie,then LEEP!!*


OK so Kennys out, maybe with enough beer and coaching we could get Rob and Jam to PERSUADE one of dem Gators to go visit the Point


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Holler at me next time ya round. We'll run to the Ryans and stuff ourselves at the "all you can hide" bar. Nice vittles. Talk some fishin', nascar...chit like at air, eyeite.

Ten Fo.

Usually eat at Clarence's.Ryan's must be in the "upscale" part of town,close to the gun shop


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Tuck said:


> When I was down two weeks ago, it could be possible to access the point from the south side since where the markers are there has been about 100 feet of sand built up from where the markers use to be right agin the water. If it's still the same and NPS would remove a few "no orv markers" and slide back a couple of bird markers, you could make a pass to the point when you can't make it on the north end.
> 
> and my visits in Dec. and Jan. it looks as though mother nature is takin' from the north and dumpin it on the south. the point seems to be pushin to a hook shape creating half cuts on the back side with extended bars from the beach, stair stepping till they diminish as you follow the hook around the south side. So, in time, it may shape out to be something of the point of old where it was more of a 90 degree turn rather than a danglin man noodle as it is today.
> Though I guess this all depends on how many canes plow thru the south side this upcoming season.


 Tuck,it looks as though someone was listening???  Anyway I drove from the point,down s beach, all the way to airport ramp today.. Only one small one ft wide ditch of dranage to cross.. I didn't see any of their normal "birdy sticks",or no access sticks to stop you either.. Don't know what it will look like at high tide full moon or new moon,but right now it's a good alternative access...


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Tuck,it looks as though someone was listening???  Anyway I drove from the point,down s beach, all the way to airport ramp today.. Only one small one ft wide ditch of dranage to cross.. I didn't see any of their normal "birdy sticks",or no access sticks to stop you either.. Don't know what it will look like at high tide full moon or new moon,but right now it's a good alternative access...


Well, there ya go. It must be getting better Kenny. It was more like a 6ft wide drainage ditch at bottom low first of the month. Maybe our new Super Mike Murray had something to do with it, lets hope. When I was there the first of the month some nps rangers did come out to take pictures and what not while we were there. Could only figure something negative (for the general public) would come of it, but hey, I'll take the contrary. Time will tell. Lets keep up the good spirits.
Ya know sometimes we complain that rangers do silly stuff for the better of the birds, beaches and whatnot (and some really do) to make excuses for maintaining a job, but if you think about it, if it wasn't for the millions of tourist dollars rollin in and the thousands of fishermen hitting the beach they wouldn't need as many rangers, therefore somebody gonna get their pink slip. I figure the best thing for them would be to work with the all the beach and buggy associations to establish a reasonable orv plan and maintain good relations, which in turn will secure most all nps jobs. I got a little pup at the house who's gonna want to follow pop around on the sand one day, so i'm gonna stay positive thru all of the negotiating stuff and pray for the best for all.
Thanks for all you do Kenny.


----------

